# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ما الفرق بين الأدب والخلق

## أسامة شبل السنة

أعينوني أعانكم الله ما الفرق بين الأدب والخلق فمثلا يقال آداب الأكل ولا يقال أخلاق الأكل 
ويقال الرجل أخلاقه عالية ولا يقال الرجل أدابه عاليه أليس هذا صحيح أعينوني بالله عليكم

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وفقك الله أخي الكريم،
الخلق يطلق على السجية وما يصدر من داخل المرء كالحياء والوقار والحلم الأناة، وقد يجبل المرء عليها وقد يتكلّفها حتى تصبح طبيعية فيه.
أما الآداب فهي أعمال وأقوال مسنونة يتكلّفها المسلم ليتزيّن بها، كآداب النوم والاستئذان والمناظرة إلخ.
هذا، وقد جاء لفظ الخلق منسوباً للحيوان كما في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال الناس : "خلأت القصواء" فقال : " ما خلأت القصواء وماذاك لها بخلق ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل" أي بعادة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

بورك فيك أخي العروي اختصرت و أفدت

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

شكرآ لك يا اخي اختصرت افدت

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الآداب تكمل الأخلاق ، والآداب مكتسبة وكلها محمودة ، أما الأخلاق فمنها المحمود ومنها المذموم
والله تعالى أعلم

----------

